# My new Wifi Antenna !!



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........Rece'd my new  wifi antenna and it doesn't work as well as the iddy biddy one I had been using ! It is mounted about one foot behind the computer so not much loss due to coaxial length . I'm wondering if anyone can recommend an inline amplifier for 2.4 gig as I saw numerous examples of these at a computer biz that installs wifi systems . They told me they were "expensive" but wouldn't give a price ! These amps must be available at a decent price from some online store. The ones I saw were powered by 12 volts DC . , thanks , fordy


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Lets review what your trying to do first. What is on each end of the wifi link, how far apart are you? Also you dont need an amp, you need a bi-amp, 2way amplifier.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Gary in ohio said:


> Lets review what your trying to do first. What is on each end of the wifi link, how far apart are you? Also you dont need an amp, you need a bi-amp, 2way amplifier.


...........I'm trying to connect too the wifi router here in the rv park . It is about 300 feet from the end of my trailer . I finally found a cable\coax about 1 foot long with a screw on connector to fit the connection on the back of the 2.4 gig LINSKY pci adapter . The other end of the coax screws onto the larger antenna which is mounted about 6 inches directly behind the computer . There was no discernable signal strength increase with the higher gain(9dbi) antenna . I'd like to interpose a Biamp between the new antenna and the computer to increase transmission and reception . Any help\recommdenations are appreciated . , thanks , fordy


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

fordy said:


> ...........I'm trying to connect too the wifi router here in the rv park . It is about 300 feet from the end of my trailer . I finally found a cable\coax about 1 foot long with a screw on connector to fit the connection on the back of the 2.4 gig LINSKY pci adapter . The other end of the coax screws onto the larger antenna which is mounted about 6 inches directly behind the computer . There was no discernable signal strength increase with the higher gain(9dbi) antenna . I'd like to interpose a Biamp between the new antenna and the computer to increase transmission and reception . Any help\recommdenations are appreciated . , thanks , fordy


Back when I was into war driving (looking for unsecured wifi connections), I was told that you NEVER want to use more than a foot of coax between the antenna and your computer because coax is "lossy" (which I presume to mean, it does not carry the signal well). I bought a wall-mount antenna and it did not do any better than my teeny antenna either because there was about four feet of coax between me and the antenna.

You might try taking an 8X11 piece of cardboard and folding it in half and coving it in tin foil put your itty bitty antenna right in the corner where the "V" of the folded, foil-covered cardboard and it should help you pick up the signal. Also if you have a very shallow bowl, you can line it with foil too and use it as a parabolic reflector for the signal.

donsgal


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

donsgal said:


> Back when I was into war driving (looking for unsecured wifi connections), I was told that you NEVER want to use more than a foot of coax between the antenna and your computer because coax is "lossy" (which I presume to mean, it does not carry the signal well). I bought a wall-mount antenna and it did not do any better than my teeny antenna either because there was about four feet of coax between me and the antenna.
> 
> You might try taking an 8X11 piece of cardboard and folding it in half and coving it in tin foil put your itty bitty antenna right in the corner where the "V" of the folded, foil-covered cardboard and it should help you pick up the signal. Also if you have a very shallow bowl, you can line it with foil too and use it as a parabolic reflector for the signal.
> 
> donsgal


...............Thanks Dg , all help is appreciated . I'm use too DSL and just surfing for hours on end . I guess i'm having withdrawal systoms , lol. , fordy


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

9db is more than enough gain for 300ft. Two things, first get the antenna outside the metal RV. Second send the antenna back and get a directional antenna. Or build one there are lots of pringles can antenna on the net.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

I set up my wi-fi with this on the modem end, to direct the signal into the house away from the street. Amazing results. 10 ft outside in the front there was barely any signal. Through to the back yard and through the house I got up to 30% more signal.
Freeantennas 

Any search for free wi-fi antenna will bring up a bunch of great sites. The above is one of the best I found.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

This might help as well

[ame=http://www.metacafe.com/watch/837885/wifi_antenna_hack/]Wi-Fi Boost[/ame] 

Caution may void warranty, try at own risk.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Get a wifi repeater they amp up both signals in coming and out going 
Set it up and plug it in about 150 to 200 ft from the main source (line of sight).
You might even get enough signal by putting the repeater in a window nearest the main wifi source. repeaters are around $30-50 at wal mart (they also call them wifi exenders
Of course if you have line of sight you can make a 2.4 gig directional antenna out of a pringles can


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You DONT need any amps for 300ft. You just need to get a directional antenna and get it outside.


----------

